# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Ziya Gökalp Kimdir

## ceydaaa

292.jpgÜnlü fikir adamı ve şairlerimizden olan Ziya Gökalp, 1876'da Diyarbakır'da doğdu. II. Meşrutiyet'ten başlayarak Türkçülük akımının en büyük temsilcisi sıfatıyla Türk düşünce ve siyaset hayatını kuvvetle etkilemiş, Milli Edebiyat akımı içinde verdiği eserlerle Türk edebiyatının biçim ve dil yönünden yenileşmesini sağlamıştır.

Öğrenimine Diyarbakır'da başlayan Ziya Gökalp, aynı şehirde Askeri Rüştiye'yi (1890) ve Askeri İdadi'yi bitirdi (1894). Ziya Gökalp, tıbbiyelilerin istibdata son vermek için kurdukları İhtilal Komitesine girmiş, okuldaki faaliyetleri ve okuduğu Fransızca kitapların zararlı sayılması yüzünden hapsedilmiştir. Diyarbakır Valisi Halit Bey'in yolsuzluklarına karşı mücadeleye girişen arkadaşlarıyla birlikte yasak yayın okudukları gerekçesiyle tutuklandı (1898). İstanbul'a döndükten sonra da okuldan uzaklaştırıldı.

Ziya Gökalp, hükümlülük süresi dolunca "Zaptiye Nezareti altında bulundurulmak üzere" Diyarbakır'a gönderildi. Burada Siyaset, felsefe ve tarih üstüne incelemeler yaparken, istibdat aleyhine gizli faaliyetlere de katıldı. Bölgede güvenliği sağlamak için kurulmuş Hamidiye alaylarının başındaki Milli aşiret reisi İbrahim Paşa'nın adının karıştığı soygun ve baskın olayları karşısında halkı direnmeğe ve eyleme yöneltti. Halk 3 gün süreyle telgrafhaneyi işgal etti (1905). İbrahim Paşa ve adamlarının cezalandırılması için saraya telgraflar çekildi. Üstelik, Avrupa ve Asya ülkeleri arasındaki haberleşmenin bağlantı noktası olan Diyarbakır telgrafhanesinin bu bağlantıyı kesmesi olayın daha da büyümesine yol açmış ve yabancı ülkeler saraya baskı yapmaya başlamıştı. Konuyu incelemek üzere İstanbul'dan Diyarbakır'a gönderilen soruşturma kurulu Hamidiye alaylarının bir süre sinmesini ve yolsuzluklara son vermesini sağladı. Ancak halkın yakınmasına yol açan yeni olaylar patlak verince, Ziya Gökalp ve arkadaşlarının önderliğinde halk yeniden telgrafhaneyi ele geçirdi. 11 gün süren bu ikinci işgal halkın kesin zaferiyle sonuçlanmış, hükümet İbrahim Paşa ve alaylarını bölgeden uzaklaştırmak zorunda kalmıştır (1907). Gökalp, ilk eseri olan Şaki İbrahim destanında bu olayı anlatır.

II. Meşrutiyetin ilanından sonra, Ziya Gökalp'ın kurduğu gizli cemiyetin yerini Osmanlı İttihat ve Terakki Cemiyeti Diyarbakır Şubesi aldı. Partinin Diyarbakır, Van ve Bitlis örgütlerinin denetimiyle görevlendirilen Ziya Gökalp, bu dönemde Diyarbakır ve Peyman gazetelerine yazıyordu. 1909'da partinin Selanik'teki kongresine il temsilcisi olarak katıldı. Bir yıl İstanbul Darülfünunda psikoloji okuttuktan ve Diyarbakır maarif müfettişliği yaptıktan sonra, yeniden Selanik'e gitti. Katıldığı parti kongresinden sonra genel merkez üyeliğine seçildi. Burada Genç Kalemler, Yeni Felsefe, Rumeli gibi dergi ve gazetelerdeki yazılarıyla Türkçülük ve dilde sadeleşme hareketlerinin öncüleri arasında yer alan Gökalp, milli duyguları, tarih bilincini, bilime ve tekniğe değer veren düşünceyi her şeyin üstünde tutan şiirleriyle çevresini geniş ölçüde etkiliyordu. İttihat ve Terakki Genel Merkezi İstanbul'a taşınınca (1912), Gökalp da İstanbul'a yerleşti. O yıl Ergani madeninden Milletvekili seçildi.

Türk Ocağı çevresindeki çalışmaları, Türk Yurdu ve kendi çıkardığı Yeni Mecmua (1917) gibi dergilerdeki yazıları, Türkçülük akımının ilkelerini saptayan ve çağdaş uygarlık karşısında yerli bir senteze varılmasını şart koşan önerileri (Türkleşmek, İslamlaşmak, Muasırlaşmak 1918), Darülfünun'da okuttuğu toplumbilim dersleri, İttihat ve Terakki'nin yönetici kadrosu üzerindeki etkisiyle Ziya Gökalp, Mütarekeye (1919) kadar uzanan dönemin düşünce ve siyaset hayatına yön veren etkenlerin başında yer aldı. İstanbul'un işgali üzerine tutuklanarak iki yıl Malta'da sürgün kaldı (1919-1921). Döndükten sonra, Uelif ve Tercüme Heyeti başkanlığına getirileceği tarihe (1923) kadar Diyarbakır'da kaldı ve küçük Mecmuayı yayımladı.

1923'te Diyarbakır'dan milletvekili seçildi. Hakimiyeti Milliye, Yeni Gün, Cumhuriyet gazetelerinde makaleleri çıkıyordu. Altın ışık (1923), Türkçülüğün Esasları (1923), Türk Töresi (1923) gibi kitapları birbirini izliyordu. Cumhuriyet Halk Partisinin programını inceleyen ve yorumunu yapan Doğru Yol (1923) adlı incelemesini de yine bu dönemde kaleme aldı. O sıralar yazdığı Türk Medeniyet Tarihi ise ölümünden sonra yayımlandı (1926). Yine ölümünden sonra çeşitli gazete ve dergilerde çıkmış yazılarıyla mektupları çeşitli kitaplarda derlendi. Çınaraltı (1939), Fırka Nedir? (1947), Ziya Gökalp Diyor ki (1950). Ziya Gökalp'ın neşredilmemiş yedi eseri ve aile mektupları (1956), Ziya Gökalp'ın Yazarlık Hayatı (1956), Ziya Gökalp Külliyatı (1. Kitap şiirler ve halk masalları;1952, 2. kitap Limni ve Malta Mektupları;1965), Terbiyenin Sosyal ve Kültürel Temelleri (1973). 1924'te İstanbul'da öldü.

----------

